

The God Equation? - tigger
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/12/the_god_equation.php

======
foulmouthboy
_As the possibility of the Earth having the exact required characteristics to
fit the equation by chance is remote, and the equation has, in theory, been in
existence since the beginning of the Universe, this means that the Earth's
orbit, rotation and weight must have been engineered to fit this equation._

The chance is apparently _so_ remote that it couldn't be accomplished even
given an infinite number of chances.

~~~
igrekel
Or that the equation was built to fit those characteristics.

At first I looked at the things and thought: "So what it doesn't provide any
insights". Then read on and was glad that the authors point is that it's made
up.

Pick a few measurements, pick their units and pick how to combine them so that
it sort of fit. Voila, claim to fame!

------
BearOfNH
The earth continues to orbit the sun, puppies still lick your hand and
scientists barely notice crap like this getting scattered about. The Internet
is chock full of it.

Yet we are to believe the AGW crowd zealously hoards their taxpayer-funded
data sets because they fear _this kind of work_ will result and it will
engender bad publicity and tarnish all their efforts.

Or maybe they have something more solid to fear.

